# 700c flip flop wheel?



## User (15 Mar 2016)




----------



## TheDoctor (15 Mar 2016)

Could get a SS kit (a sprocket and a whole load of spacers) and use a cassette wheel. Or do you specifically want a fixed?


----------



## AndyRM (16 Mar 2016)

As it happens, I think I do.

The Shed™ has not been explored for some time - I'll have a look for you when I get in.


----------



## broady (22 Mar 2016)

I may have a few single speed bits that I was gonna ebay


----------



## AndyRM (22 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4203028, member: 45"]Have you had a chance to look in the shed yet Andy?[/QUOTE]

Shed explored. No joy I'm afraid. I must have donated it elsewhere.


----------



## martint235 (22 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4197017, member: 45"]Anyone? I'm just looking for something to make up a SS.[/QUOTE]
About a year late. I binned 3 Mango flip flop wheels last summer.


----------



## gareth01244 (22 Mar 2016)

I have a set of single speed wheels sat doing nothing. Think that they are Alex r500 with a cog fitted. Will look in the garage after work to get the specs for you. I have a wheel box as well so can post out


----------



## gareth01244 (22 Mar 2016)

A set of Alex rims R500 with fixed cog, can be flipped to run a single speed cog, yours for £45 plus post, let me know if you are interested


----------



## gareth01244 (22 Mar 2016)

Rear is the standard singlespeed of 120mm and front is 100mm.


----------



## gareth01244 (24 Mar 2016)

Let me find out how much it will be to post, if I can do it for £5 then yes.
Will get back to you asap


----------



## gareth01244 (24 Mar 2016)

Let me find out how much it will be to post, if I can do it for £5 then yes.
Will get back to you asap


----------

